# CPT Code 77334 Professional Component



## YesicaRuedas (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi All,


To receive proper reimbursement for multiple units of CPT Code 77334, do we need to bill each unit as a separate line item with a description (ex: posterior anterior)? Or can we bill multiple units of CPT code 77334 as one line item with a modifier 76 and no description added?

Thanks,
Yesica


----------



## bevann0402@bellsouth.net (Jan 11, 2013)

When I billed for multiples of 77334 same date of service, we enter it as 1 line item (ex. 77334 x 2 units, etc.).  One cllinic I bill only professional charges so I enter theirs as 77334x2-26; all of my other clinics are as I mentioned above.

Hope this helps!
Beverly, CPC


----------

